# Post your multi AA lights!



## magellan (Nov 13, 2015)

And by that I mean at least a 3xAA light, not the common 2xAA lights.

Here's mine, an ITP Polestar 6xAA light and a Nitecore EAX Hammer 8xAA light. I also have a Nitecore EA4 4xAA light somewhere but couldn't round it up for the photo.
.



.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone else here with a Nitecore Hammer? They're truly impressive lights despite not being powered by lithiums.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2015)

I almost bought that baseball bat sized Coast (9aa) for this thread...but bought a couple of $8 incan mini-mags instead.


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

I'd forgotten about that big Coast model. I might pick it up myself.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

Considered posting my stylus light collection (all 3) but....

Posting anything in your threads is like being on a pee wee football team, going undefeated, then your first playoff game you notice you're playing against Notre Dame. lol

My only question is, does anybody make a lens that wide angles (w/o fisheye) enough to capture your entire collection?


----------



## magellan (Dec 3, 2015)

LOL

That's really funny. 

But then any legitimate contribution is welcome, no matter how big or small.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 18, 2016)

I can't post pictures, I have the hp550 which is actually not baseball bat sized at least compared to coast's other lights, but don't know how to post picture. And I have the stary light SA-22 on-slow order it could be a minute before I'll own it. For the dollar each are superior lights. The switch on the hp550 is very easy to use. It's spot mode is perfect for situational awareness.


----------



## RickZ (Feb 18, 2016)

magellan said:


> Anyone else here with a Nitecore Hammer? They're truly impressive lights despite not being powered by lithiums.



Lithium rechargeables have many drawbacks. Since the new energy-sponge technology in NiMH, I don't see a reason to buy lithium powered flashlights. The energy per volume of lithium ion is frankly inferior. The ability for fast drain is cute, but I like runtime and efficiency more. Lithium primaries have no similarities since they are chemical reactors not mechanical capacitors. Lithium primaries are superior to alkaline, but IMO AA NiMH runs circles around lithium ion, and just laughs at the temperature-sensitive lithium polymer.

Further the reliability of unprotected lion cells is elementary at best. Just cause it's double A powered don't mean it's gotta be alkaline.


----------



## magellan (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice post on the advantages of NiMH. 

When you say the energy per volume for Li ion is inferior to NiMH, does that mean you are saying that the claimed ratio of 3 to 5 times as much energy in a lithium ion battery vs. NiMH is false?


----------



## RickZ (Feb 19, 2016)

magellan said:


> Nice post on the advantages of NiMH.
> 
> When you say the energy per volume for Li ion is inferior to NiMH, does that mean you are saying that the claimed ratio of 3 to 5 times as much energy in a lithium ion battery vs. NiMH is false?



For older technology, and for the MASS, that claim isn't far from te truth. So for airplanes and cell phones and maybe clutch lights (light lights) lions are fantastic. But the issue of volume stands. Now another issue is capacity ware, as 500 recharges is less than 1000, but that still doesn't make up for a general rule of lions having an issue with equal performing power for size (volume.) In other words AAs are smaller than18650s but don't have that much less energy. Recently, industrially used lion flashlight batteries have improved to cancel what I'm talking about, but even a 3,500 mah 18650 takes up roughly a third more volume than a AA with 2,400. A 4x18650 doesn't have the runtime of a 8xAA (sort of, maybe, tough to find equal ground since 18650 is inherently the goal to produce), granted AAs are more than half the size of an 18650, the point is that lions just don't have better performance for their volume.

Lipoly is worse, however, they can be fitted in a far more complex and usable ways than anything else. Lipoly is usable in a large flashlight that plugs into a wall since it can conform without losing huge amounts of space like a cylindrical side by side formation of and cylindrical battery type, a three triple A or 4 AAA, or 4 18650 exemplifies the problem I'm trying to talk about, but understand, li-polymer can be internal( even removable) in these instances and produce much more runtime than above mentioned for the same flashlight volume.
Lipoly have that temperature issue though, they even*specify the decrease in capacity they get from high or low temperatures.

Going forward I wouldn't trade my AA flashlight for another kind. And I don't like the risk of a lion in my car either. Lead acid batteries don't heat up to 3,000 degrees and drip metal so hot it burns through asphalt when they get wet or hot. Counterwise, I like my cellphone lion, and smaller EDC one cells can be lion as well. Since flashlight technology is tested with and catered to lion type batteries, I will probably have them as well but IMO NiMH technology potential is being waisted.


----------



## magellan (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the great info. I copied that into my permanent flashlight and batteries notes database.


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 28, 2016)

RickZ said:


> Lithium rechargeables have many drawbacks. Since the new energy-sponge technology in NiMH, I don't see a reason to buy lithium powered flashlights. The energy per volume of lithium ion is frankly inferior. The ability for fast drain is cute, but I like runtime and efficiency more. Lithium primaries have no similarities since they are chemical reactors not mechanical capacitors. Lithium primaries are superior to alkaline, but IMO AA NiMH runs circles around lithium ion, and just laughs at the temperature-sensitive lithium polymer.
> 
> Further the reliability of unprotected lion cells is elementary at best. Just cause it's double A powered don't mean it's gotta be alkaline.



Energy Density of Common Cell Technologies:

LifePO4: 250 WH/L
LiCoO2 (and similar): 750 WH/L
NiMh: <300 WH/L, 200-250 for reasonable life cells

Specific Energy:
Lithium Ion: 100-250 WH/KG
NiMh: <100 WH/KG

While it is possible to make a high power density NiMh, consumer batteries in the form factors we use are not.

It's one thing to post opinion, it's another to post facts.

LiFeP04 comes close to matching energy density of NiMh, while offering far superior cycle life, and typically much higher power density.
LiCo/LiMN and hybrids vastly exceed NiMh energy density, specific energy, and practically power density.

I own a ton of NiMh ... they win on ease of use, but let's not kid ourselves about the current state of technology.


----------



## magellan (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting that. It really clarified the issues.


----------



## SemiMan (Feb 29, 2016)

Great. RickZ was completely ignoring voltage. Sure the Ah rating of NiMh is pretty good, but at 1/3 the voltage, the energy is just not there.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 29, 2016)

Meanwhile back at the ranch....




^^ does a 4C xenon with 4aa to C adapters count?
If not I'll cancel my order of multiple 2 pack eneloops with C adapters...

In the meantime how about you fellas take up your debate via Pm's and let this thread stay on topic before the staff steps in.... please


----------



## magellan (Mar 2, 2016)

SemiMan said:


> Great. RickZ was completely ignoring voltage. Sure the Ah rating of NiMh is pretty good, but at 1/3 the voltage, the energy is just not there.



Thanks, that was my impression too after reading quite a few of the battery threads here, but again, I don't consider myself an expert. But your explanation was more consistent with what I've read here. Of course, many of those posts were also from you.


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 7, 2016)

Almost playing by the OP rules with exception of the 2 x AA sunwayman d20a


----------

